# Shun Knife Review and Questions



## BillB (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi Rick...
I just joined your Site after reviewing your answers to different questions asked and like the way you answered, Simple and straight forward. No Confusion.
A question I'd like to ask is what Shun Knife collection would you recommend Buying? The reason I ask is I must have gotten lucky when I was buying Cutlery at a Chef's discount store in Newport Beach, CA, because the Rep asked me was money a big object and I said show me the best and we'll find out. He showed me Different Shun Knives of which I bought Four, They were so amazing from the Light yet firm feel, and then the thinness of the Blade. I asked the Rep How they made the Blade so Thin and he said they put more work into their knives than any Maker and they use the Best Steel and the Japanese will compress the steel more times than any other maker, which makes it harder, stronger, and purer. Then he said they put extra effort in Tempering the Knives. By the way, I am just repeating what he told me, I don't know if everything is true or not. But I had used Henckel Knives forever and to be honest I always felt like I was using a heavy weighted, oversized cleaver to cut just about anything. They worked but sometimes it was not pretty. Thanks for your help Rick....
And I believe anyone can answer in this Forum... so I am all ears and thanks for the Help!!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

None of them. I don't like the belly on the chefs. I don't like the added weight they put on their handles. I don't like the steel. If stainless was my thing I still like other knives that are cheaper

for example

20% off sale right now
https://www.korin.com/japanese-knives/brands

I like these if they were in stock
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gesshin-specials
I like these too but you have to like wa handles
https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/kaeru/


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

As far as I understand it, Heat Treatment with VG-10 and their proprietaries is so critical, you hardly get the best results with huge batches. That would explain both the poor experiences people had with this steel, and the excellent results some small makers like Hattori obtain.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

You bought four... did you ever use them? What was your experience?


----------



## BillB (Jan 30, 2021)

millionsknives said:


> None of them. I don't like the belly on the chefs. I don't like the added weight they put on their handles. I don't like the steel. If stainless was my thing I still like other knives that are cheaper
> 
> for example
> 
> ...


----------



## BillB (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks for the honest response... You know what you like... Maybe my inexperience is just that... Tell what the advantages of the knives you mention are! O knoiw price and maybe balance. Are they a light or medium weighted knife... Is the blade thin.... I will check anything out you mention and I appreciate it...


----------



## BillB (Jan 30, 2021)

benuser said:


> As far as I understand it, Heat Treatment with VG-10 and their proprietaries is so critical, you hardly get the best results with huge batches. That would explain both the poor experiences people had with this steel, and the excellent results some small makers like Hattori obtain.


Thanks for that... So you would recommend Hitari? I will check them out... Sounds like I am going to have allot of fun because like most people say, the Shuns are high priced! But I'm not Married to them of course... Appreciate your help!


----------



## BillB (Jan 30, 2021)

brianshaw said:


> You bought four... did you ever use them? What was your experience?


Thanks for the response... And yes, I used them all the time... Sounds weird as I am not a chef but like to cook and my friends will invite me over to cook sometimes and I am so anal I will actually take my knives with me. So, I like them but they are my first higher end knives even though I have bought the high-End Set of Henckels, but Like I mentioned they do not feel like any of the knives that appear to be real chefs knives... and that again is just my opinion and I am no expert. That is why it is great to hear from people like you as this is a true chefs site... I feel like I am on that Cooking show and know I am going to lose... but at least I will learn something, Huh?
Thanks again


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

VG10 is finicky and the maker really needs to know their stuff. The best VG10 I've ever had is my Hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku damascus. Really perfect knife like all of master Nagao's work - he is a master at metallurgy. Other than his I prefer SS clad carbon especially W#1, or AS from a knowledgeable smith. I believe I got the last one from Kochi - sad that they are "unobtainium" now except in the secondary market.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

You've received some really good advice. I like Shun knives and have a few . . . two 6" chef knives (I have small hands) and a few smaller knives.

No matter what . . . I don't think knife sets are a good idea. Select the specific knives that meet your needs. I have knives from several different companies and prefer different knives for different purposes.


----------

